# Présence du mari pendant l'accueil



## Liza63 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde !
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ?
Y a t'il un texte qui parle de la présence du conjoint pendant les heures d'accueil ?
Je parle d'un conjoint qui travaille en poste, donc présent sur de grosses plages horaires, pas juste un peu le matin ou le soir.
Merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

_*Bonjour

Pourquoi un texte ? Nous accueillons des enfants à notre domicile, avec nos familles présentes.
Oui, nos maris, femmes, enfants peuvent êtres présents pendant l'accueil, ils sont chez eux, ils en ont le droit. Pas de texte pour çà.*_
*Mon mari avait des amplitudes horaires, nuit, jour, il dormait le jour, qui aurait pu me demander qu'il aille dormir ailleurs ou qu'il ne soit pas présent lors du repas ??? Personne.*


----------



## nounou16 (7 Juillet 2022)

*Bonjour, alors le mien est à la retraite depuis 2016, il est à la maison assez souvent, il va pas passer ses journées dehors!!!! Il va en courses, jouer à son club de pétanque mais il rentre de temps en temps à la maison!!!!*


----------



## booboo (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour ,
 je ne pense pas qu'un texte pareil existe.
Lors de la demande d'agrément, on fournit un extrait de casier judiciaire des membres présent au foyer.
A part ça, le mari / femme /enfant sont chez eux, donc ils peuvent bien être là toute la journée et encore heureux.


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Que voudrais tu savoir à ce sujet?

Aucun texte n'interdit la présence à notre domicile de nos conjoints et enfants déclarés à la PMI lors de notre dossier d'Agrément. 
Tte personne majeure doit avoir un casier vierge.
Tu reste seule responsable des accueillis.
Selon la taille et la configuration de ton logement, le fait que d'autres personnes que toi puisses être présent durant les horaires d'accueil prévu peut influer sur le nombre de places qu'on va t'octroyer car imaginons un conjoint qui travail de nuit, devra dormir en journée, occupera donc sa chambre (normal!) ce qui ne permettra pas de l'octroyer pour une sieste d'un accueilli. Si tu en as d'autres ce n'est pas un problème sinon...
Le fait par contre qu'il puisse être présent à la maison peut aussi être un plus pour la question de la gestion de vos propres enfants: il peut alors prendre en charge les votres...


----------



## Dodo95 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
idem je ne pense pas que ce genre de texte existe !
Et c’est tant mieux, puisque la particularité de notre métier est d’exercée à domicile.
Donc un accueil familiale avec conjoint et enfant.
Mais pourquoi cette question ? 
Etes vous PE ou AM ?


----------



## Liza63 (7 Juillet 2022)

Je suis AM
Une de mes collègues m'en avait parlé car elle avait eu des remarques que son mari était là journée chez elle
Donc je me posais la question


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Des remarques par qui? Les PE ou la PMI?
Était ce véritablement une remarque du style "on préférerait que non" ou bien simplement "OK, je note que le Mari peut être présent" car encore une fois oui c'est un élément constitutif de notre profil en fonction du type de demande que nous formulons, de notre composition familliale, de notre domicile etc...
Une remarque n'est pas forcément négative. Une remarque c'est "je remarque que", rien de plus.
Au même titre qu'une AM qui heberge ses Parents, s'ils sont agés ou pas, malade ou non, présents durant l'accueil ou pas ça peut changer les choses et c'est normal.


----------



## B29 (7 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi, lors de mon 1er entretien pour devenir AM, la puer m'avait répondu que si j'accueillais mes beaux-parents pour deux ou trois jours, je devais l'avertir et après étude elle me donnerait une réponse.
Dans notre ville, elles sont très pointilleuses et  pour les maris, il est préférable qu'ils soient absents.


----------



## Pioupiou (7 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

Mon mari est à la retraite depuis 2013 et il est présent toute la journée ou presque et j'ai eu un renouvellement entre temps .
Cela n'a pas fait l'objet de remarque de la puéricultrice. Il était même présent lors de l'entretien.


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir encore heureux que le conjoint et les enfants qui vivent avec l'assmat ont le droit d'être chez eux .ils ne vont quand même pas rester sur le trottoir jusqu'à la fin des accueils. 
La pmi contrôle que les personnes majeurs vivant à votre domicile ont un casier vierge. 
Vous devez mélanger 2 situations durant votre journée de travail vous ne pouvez recevoir amis et famille mais est ce réel?


----------



## abelia (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, la puéricultrice m'a déjà posé la question, savoir ce que faisait mon mari...si il rentrait le midi... A quelle heure il rentrait... Je disais toujours qu'il rentrait très tard et avait envie de lui dire que cela ne la regardait pas !!


----------



## Griselda (7 Juillet 2022)

Lors du dernier renouvellement elle m'a aussi demandé à quelle heure il partait travaillé le matin, j'ai trouvé ça surprenant, j'ai répondu tôt à cause des bouchons mais est présent le vendredi car il travaille 35h sur 4jrs.
En fait c'est parce qu'elle voulait me proposer de demander les horaires atypiques et voulait savoir si ça pouvait déranger au niveau familiale.
Perso j'ai compris que c'était plutôt dans le sens de respecter les besoins de ma famille, mon Mari, plutôt que le contraire.


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir pourquoi cette question ? un futur PE vous l'a posée ??? bizarre en tout cas on me demande si mon mari est là et bien oui il est à la retraite (quoiqu'il est souvent absent !) donc je prend très mal cette demande et lui répond que je préfère garder mon mari et qu'ils aillent voir ailleurs ... la PMI n'est de toute façon pas contre nous avions eu une réunion et une personne avait posé la question car on en entendait parler il y a eu un moment !!! nous travaillons chez nous faut pas pousser quand même sinon ils vont dans une structure autre que chez une ass mat ...


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> _*Bonjour
> 
> Pourquoi un texte ? Nous accueillons des enfants à notre domicile, avec nos familles présentes.
> Oui, nos maris, femmes, enfants peuvent êtres présents pendant l'accueil, ils sont chez eux, ils en ont le droit. Pas de texte pour çà.*_
> *Mon mari avait des amplitudes horaires, nuit, jour, il dormait le jour, qui aurait pu me demander qu'il aille dormir ailleurs ou qu'il ne soit pas présent lors du repas ??? Personne.*


Bah il aurait pu dormir chez sa maîtresse 👩‍❤️‍👨👠👗🩱👙👛


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Bonsoir pourquoi cette question ? un futur PE vous l'a posée ??? bizarre en tout cas on me demande si mon mari est là et bien oui il est à la retraite (quoiqu'il est souvent absent !) donc je prend très mal cette demande et lui répond que je préfère garder mon mari et qu'ils aillent voir ailleurs ... la PMI n'est de toute façon pas contre nous avions eu une réunion et une personne avait posé la question car on en entendait parler il y a eu un moment !!! nous travaillons chez nous faut pas pousser quand même sinon ils vont dans une structure autre que chez une ass mat ...


Interdiction de faire des câlinous ? 💄👄


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Pour moi, lors de mon 1er entretien pour devenir AM, la puer m'avait répondu que si j'accueillais mes beaux-parents pour deux ou trois jours, je devais l'avertir et après étude elle me donnerait une réponse.
> Dans notre ville, elles sont très pointilleuses et  pour les maris, il est préférable qu'ils soient absents.


Bon et bien il va y avoir des divorces car il faut bien qu’ils s’occupent ces pauvres maris 💄👄👗🩱👙🙌😅


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Non mais tu abuses Chantou il te faut arrêter les citations .au départ j'ai cru qu'il s'agissait de citations du genre " un homme averti en vaut deux" je n'en avais pas lue une je croyais être encore avec un train de retard. Mais la citation est ce que tu pratiques sans cesse.


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Non quand je lis il vaut mieux que les maris soient absents ce n'est simplement pas possible c'est a mon avis une remarque mal interprétée une remarque qui grossit a devenir une rumeur.
Métal bleue qu'en est 'il?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

nounoucat1 a dit: 


> Non quand je lis il vaut mieux que les maris soient absents ce n'est simplement pas possible c'est a mon avis une remarque mal interprétée une remarque qui grossit a devenir une rumeur.
> Métal bleue qu'en est 'il?


Qu'en est-il de quoi ??? Grosse fatigue pour moi en ce jeudi... Je suis épuisée. Vivement les vacances, oui mais dans 2 semaines..
Ah oui, les maris, c'est sûr que s'il fallait les "évailler" de la maison, quand on bosse, pas sûr que ce serait bien simple, et oui, comme on dit chez nous, ils iraient (peut-être) courir le Guilledou... (je ne sais même pas comment çà s'écrit)...  🤣


----------



## angèle1982 (7 Juillet 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> Pour moi, lors de mon 1er entretien pour devenir AM, la puer m'avait répondu que si j'accueillais mes beaux-parents pour deux ou trois jours, je devais l'avertir et après étude elle me donnerait une réponse.
> Dans notre ville, elles sont très pointilleuses et  pour les maris, il est préférable qu'ils soient absents.


C'est du grand n'importe quoi pchttt !!! allez les filles écoutez-bien les consignes perso sans moi !!! 😕


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Qu'en est-il de quoi ??? Grosse fatigue pour moi en ce jeudi... Je suis épuisée. Vivement les vacances, oui mais dans 2 semaines..
> Ah oui, les maris, c'est sûr que s'il fallait les "évailler" de la maison, quand on bosse, pas sûr que ce serait bien simple, et oui, comme on dit chez nous, ils iraient (peut-être) courir le Guilledou... (je ne sais même pas comment çà s'écrit)...  🤣


🙌😀


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Qu'en est-il de quoi ??? Grosse fatigue pour moi en ce jeudi... Je suis épuisée. Vivement les vacances, oui mais dans 2 semaines..
> Ah oui, les maris, c'est sûr que s'il fallait les "évailler" de la maison, quand on bosse, pas sûr que ce serait bien simple, et oui, comme on dit chez nous, ils iraient (peut-être) courir le Guilledou... (je ne sais même pas comment çà s'écrit)...  🤣


Le jeudi c'est sur la 12 H€RITAGES « l’appât Du gain »


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Le jeudi c'est sur la 12 H€RITAGES « l’appât Du gain »


Désolée Chantou, mais je ne partage pas tes goûts televisuels, je dirais même que je les évites, je ne regarde jamais les émissions que tu cites,  ni ces chaînes !  
Je suis plus bouquin...et ciné ! 

Donc plus canal (vois tu le jeux de mot) et Netf....

Bonne soirée


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Pour les beaux parents c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux qu'ils couchent pas 4 jours durant les accueils. Surtout s'ils y vont de leurs conseils qui datent de l'an 1900 avec choubidou est très en retard pour son âge il ne marche pas il ne fait pas dans le pot. Ou Y


----------



## nounoucat1 (8 Juillet 2022)

Quand même quand Métal est fatiguée elle écrit patois ma parole  je ne comprends pas tous ses mots. Pourvu qu'elle soit en grande forme ce matin.


----------



## Liza63 (8 Juillet 2022)

Lolll non je ne pensais pas du tout à ces choses là !!!
Ma.collegue AM : sa belle sœur, dans le même département que nous,  à eu la puer pour son agrément. Et la puer lui a dit que les conjoints ne pouvaient pas être présents sur le temps d'accueil..... (ou juste, le matin 10 minutes avant de partir au boulot mais pas la journée entière)
Donc vu que je suis sur le même département ..... ça me stresse !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Quand cette puer viendra, demandez lui sur quel texte elle s'appuie. Sachant que vous pouvez avoir une amplitude horaire de 13h...

Pas de texte, juste des exigences débiles.


----------



## Dodo95 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Quand j’ai reçu la puer pour mon renouvellement d’agrément l´année dernière.
Elle m’a posé beaucoup de question sur les horaires de travail de mon mari ainsi que sur l’emploi du temps de ma fille étudiante.
Elle voulait évaluer leurs temps de présence pendant l´accueil des enfants.


----------



## Caro35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour les filles, me voici de retour sur ce nouveau forum, je vois que certaines ont pris du galon : métal est devenue Général rien que ça. Et Chantou est trop contente d’utiliser les emojis et on peut enfin voir ses petites animations.
Pour revenir au sujet, mon mari travaillait auparavant en 2/8 et cela ne gênait pas les puers qui sont très chi***** dans nôtre département. Si personne de notre foyer ne doit être présent en dehors de nous sur le temps de l’accueil autant supprimer notre métier. 🤗


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Bonjour les filles, me voici de retour sur ce nouveau forum, je vois que certaines ont pris du galon : métal est devenue Général rien que ça. Et Chantou est trop contente d’utiliser les emojis et on peut enfin voir ses petites animations.
> Pour revenir au sujet, mon mari travaillait auparavant en 2/8 et cela ne gênait pas les puers qui sont très chi***** dans nôtre département. Si personne de notre foyer ne doit être présent en dehors de nous sur le temps de l’accueil autant supprimer notre métier. 🤗


_*Bonjour Caro, oui, à la demande expresse et pressante de Chantou, mon Pseudo à changer, elle trouvait l'autre (newmétal2022blue) trop gentil...*_


----------



## Caro35 (8 Juillet 2022)

C’est clair, maintenant on sait dès ton pseudo à qui on a à faire « der general »
Oui, j’ai regardé la 7eme compagnie chef !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (8 Juillet 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> C’est clair, maintenant on sait dès ton pseudo à qui on a à faire « der general »
> Oui, j’ai regardé la 7eme compagnie chef !


Ben si on peu éviter le côté allemand et ses connations de la seconde guerre mondiale, çà m'arrangerait...
On va plutôt se diriger vers les étoiles... Pour les fans, Je pense à la Générale Léïa Organa, mis à part la taille et la couleur des cheveux on y est (enfin, je me plais à l'imaginer).


----------



## Caro35 (8 Juillet 2022)

Je n’ai jamais regardé star wars 🙈😮😬


----------



## Natou (11 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bah il aurait pu dormir chez sa maîtresse 👩‍❤️‍👨👠👗🩱👙👛


C'est trop stupide  ses questions qui différé d'une personne à un autre


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Ben si on peu éviter le côté allemand et ses connations de la seconde guerre mondiale, çà m'arrangerait...
> On va plutôt se diriger vers les étoiles... Pour les fans, Je pense à la Générale Léïa Organa, mis à part la taille et la couleur des cheveux on y est (enfin, je me plais à l'imaginer).


Je suis ÉCROULÉE DE RIRE.... MERCI Caro


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> _*Bonjour Caro, oui, à la demande expresse et pressante de Chantou, mon Pseudo à changer, elle trouvait l'autre (newmétal2022blue) trop gentil...*_


Bon nouvelle lubie .. écrire en *GRAS* pour les bigleuses 😡🤓👀👩🏻‍🏫🧙‍♀️🤷🏻‍♀️🙋🏻‍♀️


----------



## nounoucat1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Oui et bien je préfère new metal blue ça donnait espoir de plein de douceur. Genre 
Métal dirait je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi mais je t'envoie un gros câlin virtuel il n'y a pas qu'une manière de faire bien!!!


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Non GeneralMetal ça lui va *TRÈS* bien *Eins*, Zwei, Drei, … 

On n’est pas chez les bisounours … mais dans la VRAIE vie 👩🏻‍✈️🧟‍♀️🧟


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Caro35 a dit: 


> Je n’ai jamais regardé star wars 🙈😮😬


Moi non plus … ça ne m’intéresse pas … je préfère le forum avec Der Général Metal … GARDE À VOUS 💂🏻‍♂️💂🏻‍♂️💂‍♂️💂🏽‍♂️🧟‍♀️


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> Moi non plus … ça ne m’intéresse pas … je préfère le forum avec Der Général Metal … GARDE À VOUS 💂🏻‍♂️💂🏻‍♂️💂‍♂️💂🏽‍♂️🧟‍♀️


Quel dommage ! Avoir la tête dans les étoiles, je suis fan dès que j'ai vu le premier au ciné, j'avais 12 ans. Ben c'est pas la semaine dernière !
Chantou, on fait un deal, j'oublie le gras, et tu laisses tomber le "DER".


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Quel dommage ! Avoir la tête dans les étoiles, je suis fan dès que j'ai vu le premier au ciné, j'avais 12 ans. Ben c'est pas la semaine dernière !
> Chantou, on fait un deal, j'oublie le gras, et tu laisses tomber le "DER".





GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Quel dommage ! Avoir la tête dans les étoiles, je suis fan dès que j'ai vu le premier au ciné, j'avais 12 ans. Ben c'est pas la semaine dernière !
> Chantou, on fait un deal, j'oublie le gras, et tu laisses tomber le "DER".


YAVOL MEIN GÉNÉRAL 😅🙌


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

Chantou1 a dit: 


> YAVOL MEIN GÉNÉRAL 😅🙌


Faut que je demande à Tatynou… MDR


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

*CHANTOU*
Il n'y a pas d'accent sur les E en allemand  
Sur aucune voyelle d'ailleurs. Au mieux un Umlaut..... ä,ë, ö ...


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *CHANTOU*
> Il n'y a pas d'accent sur les E en allemand
> Sur aucune voyelle d'ailleurs. Au mieux un Umlaut..... ä,ë, ö ...


Nanou91 j'ai fait allemand en seconde langue !!! 😜


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

*ANGELE*
Pour ma part Allemand 1° langue, Anglais 2° langue.
Et j'ai été embauchée chez un Tour Opérator groupes quand j'avais 22 ans parce que je parlais allemand et qu'ils cherchaient quelqu'un pour s'occuper de tous les voyages en Allemagne, Autriche.  (Après des études de Physique/Chimie, je me demande encore comment j'ai atterri chez le Tour-Opérator  😂  😂  😂 )


----------



## joce (12 Juillet 2022)

Liza63 a dit: 


> Bonjour tout le monde !
> Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ?
> Y a t'il un texte qui parle de la présence du conjoint pendant les heures d'accueil ?
> Je parle d'un conjoint qui travaille en poste, donc présent sur de grosses plages horaires, pas juste un peu le matin ou le soir.
> Merci


Bonjour , mon mari est a la retraite depuis 2004 et donc a la maison est jamais eu de questions pour cela au contraire c'est lui qui fait le repas des enfants et je le présente comme " le cuisinier en chef "  et cela plaît beaucoup au parents et a l'estomac des enfants !


----------



## nounou1212 (12 Juillet 2022)

Liza63 a dit: 


> Bonjour tout le monde !
> Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ?
> Y a t'il un texte qui parle de la présence du conjoint pendant les heures d'accueil ?
> Je parle d'un conjoint qui travaille en poste, donc présent sur de grosses plages horaires, pas juste un peu le matin ou le soir.
> Merci


bonjour, pour info !!! la pmi n aime pas la presence de conjoints durant le temps d acceuil des enfants,et nous demande a ce que le conjoint ne soit pas dans la piece où jouent ou mangent les enfants, en resumé la pmi ne le tolere pas.


----------



## buzzace (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
quand vos maris seront mis 2 fois en garde à vue avec perquisition les menottes aux poignets accusé à tord d'attouchement sexuel et qu'on vous retirera votre agrément pendant 1 an  vous y réfléchirez à deux fois !
C'est du vécu


----------



## buzzace (12 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Lorsque votre mari sera mis 2 fois en garde à vue avec perquisition chez nous les menottes aux poignets et accusé d'attouchement sexuel à tord évidement, et que l'on vous retirera votre agrément pendant un an, vous y réfléchirez à deux fois.
C'est du vécu et mon mari n'est plus à la maison pendant les heures de garde (enfin très peu car plus du tout est impossible).
Nous ne vivons pas dans un monde de bisounours...hélas


----------



## LadyA. (12 Juillet 2022)

nounou1212 a dit: 


> bonjour, pour info !!! la pmi n aime pas la presence de conjoints durant le temps d acceuil des enfants,et nous demande a ce que le conjoint ne soit pas dans la piece où jouent ou mangent les enfants, en resumé la pmi ne le tolere pas.


À un moment,  faut arrêter d'écouter la PMI hein. Vous voyez bien à quel point on atteint les sommets de l'absurde ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

nounou1212 a dit: 


> bonjour, pour info !!! la pmi n aime pas la presence de conjoints durant le temps d acceuil des enfants,et nous demande a ce que le conjoint ne soit pas dans la piece où jouent ou mangent les enfants, en resumé la pmi ne le tolere pas.


Abusif. Votre pmi abuse. Nous travaillons en accueil familial, ne l'oublions pas. Aucun texte ne va dans ce sens.


----------

